# Update on my "abandoned pigeon"



## BellaMama (Apr 22, 2008)

Greetings everyone!
Back in Feb of '07 I made a post about finding a pigeon.
The post can be found here.
A year later "Pidgey" is still with us and doing quite well.
I still do not know whether it is a boy or a girl (LOL!) but since it lives alone that really isn't an issue.
I mentioned previously that I was afraid of handling birds but I've overcome that and take him (we call it a "him") out of his cage often. Usually all he does is stand in one area and look around, occasionally fluttering in the air and then coming back down to the same spot. He does not like to be handled and seems a little scared around us, so I try to keep physically handling him to a low. He cries often, I'm not sure why as his food and water levels are always fine and I let him out of his cage rather frequently. He's really a strange bird - he doesn't act like the pigeons I see in the streets at all. I'm not sure if that is because he is a "pet" pigeon or because of how he was brought up by his previous owners. Right now he's at the end of the bed as I'm typing this, staring at me. I wonder what he's thinking?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Instead of crying...could the bird be making moaning sounds?


----------



## BellaMama (Apr 22, 2008)

It's a vibrating kind of sound... like a buuur, buuur, buuur sound.
I dunno how to describe it! Hehehehe


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I notice my pigeon Skye, does that when he is sitting on my shoulder. I think he does it when he is excited and in anticipation of a snack.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

that sounds like the sound they make when they want to attract someone...like a mate.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sure the other birds probably do it too, but he is the only one who comes close enoughtto where I can hear it.


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

TheSnipes said:


> that sounds like the sound they make when they want to attract someone...like a mate.


I agree. I think it's a mating noise and I think she is trying to attratct you.  [not you Snipes...Bella.]


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Yup, sounds like he's flirting with you. Probably a he since he hasn't laid eggs in a year!  Do you have any pictures of him?


----------



## BellaMama (Apr 22, 2008)

I will try to post a picture of him tonight.
Whenever I try to mimick him, bobbing my head and making the burr sound, he charges to the front of his cage! Does this make him angry or is he really flirting with me?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

BellaMama said:


> I will try to post a picture of him tonight.
> Whenever I try to mimick him, bobbing my head and making the burr sound, he charges to the front of his cage! Does this make him angry or is he really flirting with me?


Sounds like flirting to me...............


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

My only pidge experience is with my "single" pet pigeon, Sophie, but that sure sounds like your pigeon is flirting. Since the pigeon is going to be a "house pidgey," you might want to consider getting some PGWear and letting him run around your place indoors. I think you will be amazed how quickly and completely Pidgey will bond with you and want to spend time in your company. As I am sure you know, pigeons are very social birds who live in flocks and bond with one mate. Since he doesn't have that opportunity, he will be more than happy to view you and your family as his "flock" and more likely than not, you as his "mate." It's really quite charming, and very cute. Sophie follows me wherever I go in the house, her little feet padding quickly along the wood floors behind me. She and the dog have even come to an understanding! While they're not quite "friends forever" yet, they have a healthy mutual respect for each other, as evidenced by yesterday, when I was walking to my office with a bowl of cereal, and I turned around and both of them were standing right next to each other in the hall, following me (the pigeon for my company, the dog for the cereal!). So, I would urge you to spend as much time with your Pidgey as possible, the more time you spend with him and allowing him out of his cage and getting used to you and your house, the closer you two will become.

Good luck,

Bill B.


----------

